# [SOLVED] Chrome problem



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I am just getting started with Chrome...It is chopping the top off my page...?
Opera is doing it too.

Also is there a menu bar available for Chrome?

Thanks

brentc


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Chrome problem*

We can not help unless you link to your page or show your CSS and HTML.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Chrome problem*

My site is @ promowebproductions.com. Click on Portfolio and click on Music Page...That page gets chopped off on the top...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Chrome problem*

Its the quicktime plug-in, at least that was the problem for me.

If it is just to play music files convert them to another format and use a flash player or embed them.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

*Quicktime crashing*

Quicktime is crashing in Firefox but not in Chrome. I submitted a crash report. 

I downloaded the latest Quicktime and it helped with chrome chopping off the top of my page but not completely.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Have you update FireFox to 4.0? Or are you using the 5.0 beta?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Quicktime crashing*

I have the latest Firefox 4.0.1


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Quicktime crashing*

turn off your addons to see if there is a conflict. since you are posting in a web design section, is this a qt video from a website you are working on? If so provide a link (if within forum rules) so we can look at the coding.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Quicktime crashing in Firefox*

The following code works in Chrome and did in FFox but not since I downloaded the latest version


```
function playtitle() {
	if(artist==13)
	    document.getElementById("brent").innerHTML='<embed src="sheryl.wav"  autostart="true" width="0" height="0"> </embed>';
	else 
		    document.getElementById("brent").innerHTML='<embed src="robert.wav"  autostart="true" width="0" height="0"> </embed>';
}
```
I want to do it in JavaScript because I do it with a mouseover.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Chrome problem*

I want to do sound in JavaScript via a mouseover. It works with Chrome and use to in FireFox but not since I downloaded the latest FFox 4.0.1. The Quicktime Crashes in FFox.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Quicktime crashing*

Change your script to this:


```
function playtitle() {
	if(artist==13)
	    document.getElementById("brent").innerHTML='<OBJECT ID=\"MediaPlayer1\" CLASSID=\"CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95\" CODEBASE=\"http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab# Version=5,1,52,701\" STANDBY=\"Loading Microsoft Windows® Media Player components...\" TYPE=\"application/x-oleobject\" width=\"1\" height=\"1\"><param name=\"fileName\" value=\"sheryl.wav\"><param name=\"animationatStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"transparentatStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"autoStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"showControls\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"Volume\" value=\"-300\"><embed type=\"application/x-mplayer2\" pluginspage=\"http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/MediaPlayer/\" src=\"sheryl.wav\" name=\"MediaPlayer1\" width=1 height=1 autostart=1 showcontrols=1 volume=-300></OBJECT>';
	else 
		    document.getElementById("brent").innerHTML='<OBJECT ID=\"MediaPlayer1\" CLASSID=\"CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95\" CODEBASE=\"http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab# Version=5,1,52,701\" STANDBY=\"Loading Microsoft Windows® Media Player components...\" TYPE=\"application/x-oleobject\" width=\"1\" height=\"1\"><param name=\"fileName\" value=\"robert.wav\"><param name=\"animationatStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"transparentatStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"autoStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"showControls\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"Volume\" value=\"-300\"><embed type=\"application/x-mplayer2\" pluginspage=\"http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/MediaPlayer/\" src=\"robert.wav\" name=\"MediaPlayer1\" width=1 height=1 autostart=1 showcontrols=1 volume=-300></OBJECT>';
}
```
Also, if you wouldn't mind, can you please post the source of your page? The way the above javascript is written is poor and could easily be improved based on your wants/ page layout.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Chrome problem*



BrentC said:


> I want to do sound in JavaScript via a mouseover. It works with Chrome and use to in FireFox but not since I downloaded the latest FFox 4.0.1. The Quicktime Crashes in FFox.


I answered it i think in your other post here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f49/quicktime-crashing-577097.html

I will be requesting these two threads be merged so the link might not work shortly.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Chrome problem*

Thread Quicktime crashing merged into this thread.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Chrome problem*

Thanks very much Laxer...that code worked!

BrentC


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Chrome problem*



BrentC said:


> Thanks very much Laxer...that code worked!
> 
> BrentC


Please mark the thread as "Solved" using the thread tools drop down menu at the top of your first post


----------



## janettfung (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Chrome problem*

chrome runs faster than firefox does on my mac. you could choose to show/hide tool bars.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Update: re the original problem about Chrome chopping the top of pages off....I adjusted the top of the div surrounding the page with css.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Update: I tried the audio on FireFox from my web host (not my computer) and it causes FF to hang.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

BrentC said:


> Update: I tried the audio on FireFox from my web host (not my computer) and it causes FF to hang.


Could be the version of Java they have.

I know some browsers have the pluggins built in where others run off the local version.

Since we are using JS to render the html you might look at updating your java+JDK to the most recent version.


----------

